# Joyeux Noël !



## macmarco (24 Décembre 2004)

_*Joyeux Noël à toutes et tous !!!*_
   :love: :love: :love: :love:

  Je m'en vais le fêter en famille ! 
  J'espère qu'aucun(e) d'entre vous ne sera seul(e) pour le fêter !  





​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2004)

Noyeux Joël!!!


----------



## macelene (24 Décembre 2004)

*Mille pensées pour vous TOutes et TOus. :love: Bon Noël... :love: *​


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Mille pensées pour vous TOutes et TOus. :love: Bon Noël... :love: *​



Ma fleur sera-t-elle la pour Noël ?  :love:     :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noël à tous !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Décembre 2004)

Oui, oui, moi aussi... Noel, joyeux, cadeaux, dindes, marrons, tout ça , tout ça, dans l'ordre ou le désordre, c'est comme voulvoul...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

joyeux noel a TF1 et coca cola


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, moi aussi... Noel, joyeux, cadeaux, dindes, marrons, tout ça , tout ça, dans l'ordre ou le désordre, c'est comme voulvoul...



on se demande qui sait d'ailleurs les dindes ?   

'fin bref... que vous voulez faire contre cette "fete  familiale"
(put1, y a meme po moyen d'y echapper...°


----------



## Dedalus (24 Décembre 2004)

Oui, très joyeux Noël 
à toutes et à tous


(ici, pour le déjeuner, c'est Vichy Saint Yorre et carottes vapeur, faut faire les choses sérieusement !  )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

Tout pareil pour vous


----------



## duracel (24 Décembre 2004)

Opla, bon noël, mangez tous bien.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Et ceux que ça déprime
> Je ne les connais pas mais sinon je leur enverrais un 'tit MP de chaleur et de sourires : j'en déborde !
> :rose: :love:
> *


*

Je suis preneur... J'ai bien besoin de sourire un peu... :rose:*


----------



## Pierrou (24 Décembre 2004)

Ouais Joueux Nolwenn à tous, mangez bien, buvez pas trop quand même ( quoique ) et profitez bien de vos bô cadeaux ( apple surement pour beaucoup d'entre nous )


----------



## golf (24 Décembre 2004)

​
JOYEUSES FETES A TOUTES ET A TOUS

TOUS NOS V¼UX POUR 2005
​
"Je vous souhaite des passions .
 Je vous souhaite des silences .
 Je vous souhaite des chants d'oiseaux au réveil et des rires d'enfants .
 Je vous souhaite de résister à l'enlisement , à l'indifférence , aux vertus négatives de notre époque.
 Je vous souhaite surtout d'être vous ."
J. BREL​
​


> AFRIKAANS : geseënde Kersfees
> ALBANAIS : gëzuar Krishtlindja
> ALLEMAND : frohe Weihnachten / fröhliche Weihnachten
> ALSACIEN : gleckika Wïanachta
> ...


​


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous

Et un grand merci à l'équipe de MacG

http://voeux.gazdefrance.com/visu/index.php?msgkey=145607404641cc0fd36952e


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noël à tous.:love:


----------



## VKTH (24 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Noël à tous.:love:



Joyeux Noël !

Sécurité routière :
Et svp, soyez prudent ! Je veux vous retrouver sur le forum... !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noël à Toutes et Tous ........ et que la Paix, l'Amour et l'Amitié soient avec vous pour toujours !!!!!   
 :love: 
ps : aucun coup de genou, même molletonné, ne sera toléré durant cette sainte nuit !!!!    :love:


----------



## ToMacLaumax (24 Décembre 2004)

Bonnes fêtes à toutes é tous 

*Soyez prudent !*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous !


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _*Joyeux Noël à toutes et tous !!!*_
> :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Je m'en vais le fêter en famille !
> ...


  Dans un service de réanimation on se sent jamais seul 
   J'espere juste que la nuit sera calme et qu'on aura le temps faire une petite fête 

JOYEUX NOEL A TOUS EGALEMENT 
  

   :love:

PS: cette année encore vous pourrez suivre la tournée du Pere-Noel en live ​


----------



## yvos (24 Décembre 2004)

Noyeux à Joël à toutes et à tous   



...


(et bonne crise de foie... )


----------



## House M.D. (24 Décembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'aucun(e) d'entre vous ne sera seul(e) pour le fêter !



Entourée mais toute seule quand même... enfin, faut rester zen...


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2004)

Tout pareil, mais vraiment tout pareil ...

Et j'attends toujours que l'on me dise où est passée la Mère Noël ?!!!


----------



## Nexka (24 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> BASQUE: Eguberri on



Rhoooo   La tu assures!!     :love:  :love: 

Je le savais même pas  :rose:


----------



## jfr (24 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et j'attends toujours que l'on me dise où est passée la Mère Noël ?!!!



Ne cherche plus ! Elle est là !






Joyeux Noël à tous !​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Entourée mais toute seule quand même... enfin, faut rester zen...



lol... je m'en sens moins seul d'un coup...


----------



## House M.D. (24 Décembre 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Ne cherche plus ! Elle est là !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas mal la mère Noël... typiquement le même style que moi


----------



## House M.D. (24 Décembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> lol... je m'en sens moins seul d'un coup...


 Ah bah voilà... on va tous laisser l'entourage pas bon en plan, et se réunir entre macmaniacs... ça vous dit? 

P.S. : si seulement...


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

JOYEUX NOEL


----------



## ToMacLaumax (24 Décembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah voilà... on va tous laisser l'entourage pas bon en plan, et se réunir entre macmaniacs... ça vous dit?
> 
> P.S. : si seulement...




oui si seulement...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *tres bon Noel a tous !!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous !!!

     

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## House M.D. (24 Décembre 2004)

Allez, cette fois j'y vais, ça a l'air de se décanter... je repasserai ptet ce soir, en attendant, Merry christmas minna san


----------



## kabeha (24 Décembre 2004)

JOYEUX NOEL !!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux noel  :love: 

Le père noel m'as dit de vous dire qu'il sera en retard ! La mère noel veut encore s'incruster sur le traineau ce soir


----------



## aricosec (24 Décembre 2004)

.
fils caché du pére noel, je vous previens qu'il n'y en a pas pour tout le monde
cette année,les hottes sont plus petites  
.
ceux qui en ont trop,sont priés de donner aux autres  
.
attention au foie,a la balance, et au retrait de permis  
.
pour le noel au plumard, bonne bourre  
.


----------



## kisco (24 Décembre 2004)

j'espère tout simplement que vous passerez un    Joyeux Noël !!

et merci à toutes celles et ceux qui l'ont déjà souhaité, et aux suivant(e)s ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

sacré aricot


----------



## Hurrican (24 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noël à tous :love:​
Enfin, un peu de temps à moi.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Noël à tous :love:​
> Enfin, un peu de temps à moi.




bien !!!    

alors tu as le temp pour une partie de poker        :love:


----------



## joanes (24 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous       :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Floriane (24 Décembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous      :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


 








Joyeux Noël à tous et à toutes 
Marilyn est une dédicace à quelqu'un qui m'est cher 
Profitez bien ...
Bon réveillon


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (24 Décembre 2004)

Je vais être original :

JOYEUX NOËL


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

original oui   

marilyn, et voila je rebande


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> marilyn, et voila je rebande



Joyeux Noël!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Noël!


non jp ces boules ne sont pas branchées là


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non jp ces boules ne sont pas branchées là




Tiens prend ca!






:love:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (24 Décembre 2004)

Hola, arrêtez j'vais plus me tenir moi!!   :rateau: 

Joyeux Noël !!!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

oh moi c'est la neige qui m'intérresse


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Hola, arrêtez j'vais plus me tenir moi!!   :rateau:
> 
> Joyeux Noël !!!




SM, sort immédiatement du corps de ce bouc!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh moi c'est la neige qui m'intérresse




C'est la saison des "snow balls"


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est la saison des "snow balls"


tombe bien j'ai 50.-


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

C'est beau Noel : les modos sont pas et SM danse


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

: )  o==8


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> : )  o==8


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Décembre 2004)

je peux me joindre au flood de noel?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je peux me joindre au flood de noel?




Bon, allez, c'est noel....


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Noël à tous et à toutes
> Marilyn est une dédicace à quelqu'un qui m'est cher
> Profitez bien ...
> Bon réveillon




roohhhhhh  :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens prend ca!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rahhhhhh :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau Noel : les modos sont pas et SM danse




RIP  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

Moi au pere noel j'y ai commandé un LavaPod
J'suis impatient


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi au pere noel j'y ai commandé un LavaPod
> J'suis impatient



[de retour des enfers]


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

arrete de t'exiter comme ca Mackie, ca cole pas avec ta signature si... heu... romantique


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> arrete de t'exiter comme ca Mackie, ca cole pas avec ta signature si... heu... romantique



c'est rien, quelqu'un a utiliser mon compte en douce  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

VIVE LES MERES NOEL !!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est rien, quelqu'un a utiliser mon compte en douce  :rose:




Y'a de ces pervers tout de meme!


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

on l'achète où le lavapod ? il est pas sur le apple store...


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> on l'achète où le lavapod ? il est pas sur le apple store...



juste en rêve


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

le père Noël est très occupé


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le père Noël est très occupé




Ca me va bien cette fausse barbe nan?


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Mon métier plus tard, c'est de faire père noël :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mon métier plus tard, c'est de faire père noël :rose:




Fini ta soupe d'abord!   



   :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

je suis tombé dedans quand j'étais pitit, j'ai plus le droit maintenant...


----------



## House M.D. (25 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca me va bien cette fausse barbe nan?


 Pas top les mères noel, il s'est pas réservé les meilleurs cadeaux


----------



## Silvia (25 Décembre 2004)

Je vous souhaite à tous et à toutes un très joyeux Noël.


----------



## House M.D. (25 Décembre 2004)

Bah U2 Silvia


----------

